# Corsair RAM - Dual oder Single Rank?



## C0destulle (23. August 2021)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir das Kit CMK32GX4M2D3600C18 bestellt, und würde gerne wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, mit einem Blick auf die Module / Packung festzustellen, ob es sich um Dual Rank oder Single Rank Riegel handelt.

Ich habe die nächsten Tage keine Möglichkeit sie einzubauen und zu schauen, würde wenn ich es so erkennen kann nochmal einen Wechsel in Erwägung ziehen, wenn man es so irgendwie feststellen kann.

Danke!


----------



## Schwarzseher (23. August 2021)

Was versprichst du dir davon . Gerade Corsair verbaut alles mögliche auch an Chips .
Man könnte es mit dem Thaiphoon Burner auslesen oder CPU-Z zeigt das auch an .
Wichtiger wäre ja eher was die generell an Chips da verbaut haben .
Bei Crucial wäre man da am sichersten aufgestellt,weil die fast immer Micron E Dies verbauen


----------



## Shinna (23. August 2021)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Was versprichst du dir davon .


Weil es eben einen Performance Unterschied bei den Sticks gibt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2bFzQTQ9aI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Bei Crucial wäre man da am sichersten aufgestellt,weil die fast immer Micron E Dies verbauen


Crucial ist eine Tochter von Micron daher verbauen die ausschließlich deren Chips.


C0destulle schrieb:


> würde gerne wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, mit einem Blick auf die Module / Packung festzustellen, ob es sich um Dual Rank oder Single Rank Riegel handelt.


Naja man müsste von aussen einen guten Blick auf beide Seiten von PCB haben und sehen ob ICs auf einer oder beiden Seiten sind.


----------



## CORSAIR_Marcus (13. Oktober 2021)

Hi @C0destulle, aus Produktionstechnischen Gründen in Taiwan, kann es vorkommen, dass sowohl Single als auch Dual Ranked verbaut werden. Bei einem 32GB Kit bestehend aus zwei 16ner Modulen, wie du es gekauft hast, kann es also sein, dass die beiden Single- oder Dual Ranked sind.

Viel Spaß damit


----------

